# My weight gain journey so far



## GainingGloria (Apr 25, 2013)

OK, I hope you guys don't mind me sharing some pics from my gain... I never thought I'd be posting pics of my belly on Dimensions because I was so shy and afraid to put on weight so it's quite exciting!


Here is my belly with a tiny bulge - I'm starting my gain:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/mybellywithatinybulge.jpg/
Stuff and rub:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/rubbingaftermealshelped.jpg/
I'm now getting a teensy bit fatter:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/thenigotalittlefatter.jpg/
My family's fat genes begin to catch up:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/myfamilysfatgenesbegint.jpg/
My belly gets a little rounder:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/mybellybeginstoroundand.jpg/
I've moved from a flat stomach to this...
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/beforefoodiwasflatandno.jpg/
I keep on gaining:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/mgettingbigger.jpg/
Bigger again:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/andbigger.jpg/
Bulge:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/asifeedmybellygrowsoutt.jpg/
First fat rolls!
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/ibegintogetrolls.jpg/
Bloating:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/imblowingout.jpg/
I love a soft belly:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/softbelly.jpg/
So stuffed here:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/piggyneedsabellyrub.jpg/
Full full belly...
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/niceandround.jpg/
My bulging tummy after 3 meals at McDonalds
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/meaftereating3mealsfrom.jpg/
Thighs getting chunky too:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/mychunkythighs.jpg/
Damn clothes...
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/noneofmyjeanswillbutton.jpg/
Yep, even elastic pants are a pain:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/evenmyelasticpantsarehu.jpg/
Just about got this shirt closed:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/ilovemybellyshowingthro.jpg/
Pigging on KFC and buttons popped:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/iburstoutofmyshirtdurin.jpg/
Growing girl:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/burrrp.jpg/
Ass is getting a little weight too:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/chubbyass.jpg/
Gotta love some muffin top:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/mylittlemuffintop.jpg/
These pants just about made it over my hips:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/struggletoputonmypants.jpg/
But then...
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/pantsabouttoburstatthes.jpg/
Thighs are getting jigglier:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/thighsaregaining.jpg/
More fat rolls:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/roundroll.jpg/


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 26, 2013)

I see I accidentally posted them as links - my bad. I wanted to repost as pics so apologies for double posting, and if I've committed a newbie faux pas let me know and I'll delete.

Here is my belly with a tiny bulge - I'm starting my gain:





Stuff and rub:




I'm now getting a teensy bit fatter:




My family's fat genes begin to catch up:




My belly gets a little rounder:




I've moved from a flat stomach to this...




I keep on gaining:




Bigger again:




Bulge:


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 26, 2013)

Bloating:




I love a soft belly:




So stuffed here:




Full full belly...




My bulging tummy after 3 meals at McDonalds




Thighs getting chunky too:




Damn clothes...




Yep, even elastic pants are a pain:




Just about got this shirt closed:




Pigging on KFC and buttons popped:


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 26, 2013)

Growing girl:




Ass is getting a little weight too:




Gotta love some muffin top:




These pants just about made it over my hips:




But then...




Thighs are getting jigglier:



More fat rolls:


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 26, 2013)

I had a major stuffing session yesterday and treated myself to take out this afternoon and I hope it shows...

The morning after the stuffing before:




And yet I'm still hungry...




A day later I cannot button these pants:




Getting wider now...




My gaining bubble butt...


----------



## mbruback (Apr 26, 2013)

How did you get past being shy and afraid to put on weight?


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 26, 2013)

There were a couple of factors. One, this desire to get fat was not going away. Two, at my skinniest with everyone telling me I was thin I still didn't feel good about myself. Three, as I got older I started to care less about what people aid behind my back.
So at Xmas when I gained 8lbs, I thought, why not try for a few more and see what happens? And as my body began to change I liked it more and more. I'm also in a relationship with someone who loves me no matter what and makes me feel beautiful. That is a huge bonus. And I think that even if your partner isn't into feeding that if they don't mind you indulging that's a good thing. Although I'm lucky as BF tried feeding and enjoyed it. But while I'm lucky, it took over a decade to embrace it. I honestly have never been happier, nor felt sexier and I have a lot more confidence. Its not always going to be smooth sailing, but the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## BigFA (Apr 26, 2013)

Really looking luscious Gloria. Congratulations on finally embracing your true desires to enjoy eating and getting fat. You look great. I especially love the last shot of the side of your belly flowing out on to your lap. So sexy!:wubu: Thanks for sharing and I am looking forward to more updates.


----------



## Frogman (Apr 27, 2013)

Simply awesome. It's always exciting to see someone starting out on the thinner side of things -- so much potential you're beginning to fulfill. Keep eating, keep taking pictures!
:bow:


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 27, 2013)

Frogman said:


> Simply awesome. It's always exciting to see someone starting out on the thinner side of things -- so much potential you're beginning to fulfill. Keep eating, keep taking pictures!
> :bow:



Very very sweet thanks! My goal is to take it to 160lbs and see what I want from there. As much as I love the beautiful BBWs and SBBWs (and BHMs of course!) out there I don't know if that level of gaining is for me. But we'll see. I've just come from a buffet so if I can manage later I'll take pictures of the very swollen gut I now have.


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 28, 2013)

A few more - I hit a buffet yesterday with my cousin and if it's not to vain to say, I'm proud of the results 

Earlier image that wouldn't load - the morning after a stuffing




Buffet belly. My favourite type of belly




Bit of a bulge




Time for belly rubs and beer 




Can't hide the gain anymore...


----------



## azerty (Apr 28, 2013)

All very beautiful pictures. You look soo lovely


----------



## op user (Apr 28, 2013)

Good luck on your trip. Thank you for posting all those pictures.

Op user


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you for your encouragement. It means a lot 

Here is me at 151lbs


----------



## Mack27 (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice pics. My initial thoughts were "Ooooh, very nice! What a cutie pie with such a cute tummy!"


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 29, 2013)

Why thank you very much! :blush: Sorry the images are so big, not sure why that is. And the quality isn't great.


----------



## azerty (May 1, 2013)

Very sweet


----------



## GainingGloria (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you guys 

My weights fluctuated a bit over the last few months - a LOT going on, I reached 158lbs but have now settled at 155lbs, almost 30lbs since Xmas which I think is a good gain on a 5'1 frame. I've had good and bad moments. I feel lucky my loved ones have accepted me. Its been tough to hear "friends" make snide comments and at times it has been difficult to get used to a new body shape, sometimes I feel very heavy and tired so I've been bringing in healthier foods and vitamins. Right now I'm happy at my weight and how I look.


----------



## azerty (Jun 27, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## njsubhub (Jun 28, 2013)

Gloria, you are very beautiful and should feel proud of your progress.


----------



## bigbootylover (Jun 28, 2013)

This is a great gaining adventure you've embarked upon  You're looking better with the extra weight for sure!


----------



## GainingGloria (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you both 

Just a few more...

Before and after:






Before and after 2:





Belly starting to sit on my thighs:










My butt:


----------



## alkonttt (Jan 11, 2014)

Congrats Gloria :happy:


----------



## Paul (Jan 11, 2014)

Necro post...this thread has been inactive for 6+ months.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 12, 2014)

Paul said:


> Necro post...this thread has been inactive for 6+ months.



All of his 16 posts are ham-handing, gotta love it.


----------

